# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  A guest book

## sitboy

I was not sure what team this should be in, so i put it in the art one. I think that we should have guest book. if we already have one, then disregard this topic. we could have little moving things for them to put with there post. if we do make one, can it be really colerful.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aphius

I don't _think_ we have one...  ::huh2:: 

It sounds like an ok idea.  :smiley:

----------


## Kaniaz

guestbooks are like, a little fad from the 90s (sorry, but they are). and they get hit by spammers ALL the time...

----------


## Aphius

Silly Spammers. >:|





> _Originally posted by Kaniaz basically_
> *Guestbooks are the bellbottoms of the internet!*

----------


## wasup

What would be the point in this.... honestly?  We have a forum, which you can write messages and leave them there.  I mean, if you want to go leave a "message" to to www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php

What's the point of a guestbook if you have a forum?  Just because you have "ideas" for the forum, doesn't mean you _have_ to post them.

----------


## sitboy

some people dont want to join a fourm but still want to leave there comments. There are a lot of times that I do that.

----------


## Kaniaz

That's alright, because in Feedback you can post without having to join the forum! Yaaaay!

----------


## sitboy

Still it semms like you are trying to find faults one after another with it with out thinking about it. What harm would it do.

----------


## wasup

> _Originally posted by sitboy_
> *Still it semms like you are trying to find faults one after another with it with out thinking about it. What harm would it do.*



This must be one of the stupidest things you've said.  Why do something that is faulty?  The POINT of you posting here is to let us review the idea and see if there are FAULTS, and if there are too many, which there sure are for this idea, then we won't do it.  You say "what harm would it do?"  How would it help us?  The only thing it would REALLY do is A) Get in the way B) Require more work for Icedawg.  

That, and what do you mean "without thinking about it."  Go back and read the posts above.  Obviously we HAVE thought about it and we HAVE posted our thoughts here.

----------


## sitboy

> _Originally posted by wasup+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(wasup)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-sitboy
> 			
> 		
> ...




That must be one of the most stupid (stupidest is not a word) things that you have ever said. Read the rest of my message.

----------


## Kaniaz

k..

----------


## wasup

[quote]



> Still it semms like you are trying to find faults one after another with it with out thinking about it. What harm would it do.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> This must be one of the stupidest things you've said.  Why do something that is faulty?  The POINT of you posting here is to let us review the idea and see if there are FAULTS, and if there are too many, which there sure are for this idea, then we won't do it.  You say \"what harm would it do?\"  How would it help us?  The only thing it would REALLY do is A) Get in the way B) Require more work for Icedawg.  
> 
> That, and what do you mean \"without thinking about it.\"  Go back and read the posts above.  Obviously we HAVE thought about it and we HAVE posted our thoughts here.




That must be one of the most stupid (stupidest is not a word
[quote]1 entry found for stupidest.
stu·pid   Audio pronunciation of "stupidest" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (stpd, sty-)
adj. stu·pid·er, stu·pid·est
Also, it is completely hypocritical to point out to me that my spelling is bad when you have too many spelling and grammar errors to count, that, and you are "part of the anti-grammar club."  

Also, enlighten me, what was stupid about what I said?  What part of your post didn't I read?

----------


## Tsen

O_o...man the people on this forum have no life.  I don't think I've ever gone to dictionary.com...much less to prove a (somewhat irrelevant) point.  

First, consider this:  

How much bandwith would the guestbook cost?  We're getting how many hits/hour here?  Tons, if you didn't know.  
Another FYI: We're running a tight ship bandwith-wise.  Within a few months we'll most likely have to upgrade. 

Also, as before mentioned, it would be one hell of a haven for spammers.  If their comments aren't important enough to join, or even post in the feedback forum, they simply aren't worth hosting.

----------


## sitboy

[quote][quote]



> Still it semms like you are trying to find faults one after another with it with out thinking about it. What harm would it do.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> This must be one of the stupidest things you've said.  Why do something that is faulty?  The POINT of you posting here is to let us review the idea and see if there are FAULTS, and if there are too many, which there sure are for this idea, then we won't do it.  You say \"what harm would it do?\"  How would it help us?  The only thing it would REALLY do is A) Get in the way B) Require more work for Icedawg.  
> 
> That, and what do you mean \"without thinking about it.\"  Go back and read the posts above.  Obviously we HAVE thought about it and we HAVE posted our thoughts here.




That must be one of the most stupid (stupidest is not a word




> 1 entry found for stupidest.
> stu·pid   Audio pronunciation of \"stupidest\" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (stpd, sty-)
> adj. stu·pid·er, stu·pid·est
> Also, it is completely hypocritical to point out to me that my spelling is bad when you have too many spelling and grammar errors to count, that, and you are \"part of the anti-grammar club.\"  
> 
> Also, enlighten me, what was stupid about what I said?  What part of your post didn't I read?



i dont care what dictonary you got that in, it is not proper english, Ms.Bauer( my giftwed english teacher) ywlled at some kid for that. lol

----------


## wasup

LMAO!!  ::rolllaugh:: 

If you're english teacher reflects your english at all, I would sure as hell say he is giftwed!

*snicker*

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *What would be the point in this.... honestly?*



"36 inches or more in less than 3 minutes!"

"Hey *DreamViews*! How about you pop into my place and get comfortable..._stud..._"

Spam, etc.

----------


## Kaniaz

> _Originally posted by Tsen_
> *have to upgrade.*



which we cannot do.

----------


## Tsen

Yeah, life sucks.  And a guestbook'd just make it all worse.  

...

Hm....

Maybe it's just these freakin' itchy chairs that are making me all pessimistic...

----------

